# Doggy clothes...Cute or Cruel?



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'v always wondered what pet owners thought about doggie clothes. I see the celebs putting their dogs in designer dresses and carrying them around in the nicest totes, but do the dogs really like that? Post your opinion about why you put clothes on your dogs or why not...

My opinion is I would never put a pup in a dress because I think it's would be uncomfortable, however if it was really cold outside I see nothing wrong with a little sweater or sweatshirt (which I love).

P.S This is not meant to be a debate I just want to know what others think, please respect others opinion and don't bash..Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont see anything wrong with it as long as they are comfortable, pepi weers jumpers when its cold and he runs up to have them put on, hunny used to come up to me to have her dresses put on, she liked it so no i dont htink it is cruel if they are comfortable


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i do it 1. cause austin gets Very cold 2. he looks cute and 3. there are more cruel things in the world than dressing your dog like not feeding and abuseing it jmo :wave:


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

very cool...I love listening to others opinions...I should be a phychologist..LOL

Just know that I didn't make this to critisize people I just want to know what others think


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree with it, nearly everyone on here dresses there chi up!

Its cute, keeps them warm and makes them look good...all at the same time 8)


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree with the others...if the dog hates clothes, don't MAKE them wear clothes. 

Gidget will wear her new coat when it is really cold outside, but other than that, she won't be wearing anything unless I need to take a really cute photo of her. And I'd have to do it really fast.

Making a dog wear clothes does not hurt them, even if they hate it. It just makes them mad.


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

lol lori!! :wink:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico has a variety of sweaters & coats to keep him warm - I know when it's 40 degrees out, I don't want to go out without a coat - let alone naked :shock: (ok, so the neighbors don't want that either  )
He also has a variety of the fabric harnesses that are both functional & 'fancy' at the same time (like he has on in my avatar).
I think the general public thinks that only little girl dogs get dressed up, because when he has on one of his (very manly) sweaters or coats his is always mistaken for a girl. If he is naked people always assume he's a boy (evan without seeing "anything").

EDIT: I should also add, he doesn't mind the clothes either.... although when they come off, he thinks they become a toy to bite at!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Ivy loves clothes. I wouldn't dress her if she was unhappy with it though.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

My dogs don't mind getting dressed at all in fact Chico gets really excited when he sees his coat because he knows that he gets outside time when he wears it.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

if teh pet doesnt mind then it doesnt matter, and certainly in cold weather they may need clothes
If they really hate it, take a photo and then take it off!
mia
x


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*Dog Clothes*

I make little dog clothes for my chihuahua and I sell them as well on my web site. Loca likes wearing her clothes, but she loves to be in her carrier even more. Don't get me wrong I take my dogs for many walks a day, because I believe a dog should be a dog. But Loca truly loves all the attention.


----------



## rubyk (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi,
I put Ruby Ann in sweaters,only because it is cold here in Michigan and we live right on the lake.She seems to like them,as she runs to me each morning when I bring one out for her to wear.
Sheryl
http://photobucket.com/albums/b399/vintagebejeweled/


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think anyone on here really thinks it's "wrong" to dress thier dogs. Check out the pics section for proof :lol:. It all depends on the dog. Lina loooves to dress up! She likes to be nice and warm and that's one way to do it for her. Boss will probably like it too, he hates it right now but that's because he hasn't had anything on. 

Celebs are a different story (esp. if you mean Paris Hilton). Most of them do it just to get attention, not because of any need the dog might have. But, mentioning the 'P' word here usually lands us in some problems lol.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison loooovvvvveees dressing up... you mention "shirt" or "sweater," he comes running over. Sometimes, he even pees everywhere because he is so excited.
I see nothing wrong with dressing up dogs. I plan on dressing up Rylie as girly as I can... I can't wait until she grows a little until I can find her some dresses/shirts/sweaters that will fit


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive been looking on some websites (bear factory lol) and have already seen some tops and a little santa suit im getting (all been well)

so im hoping Milo likes dressing up lol

Im thinking of putting on a santa suit, taking pics...and sending them in christmas cards xxx


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

You people are awesome. Sorry I mentioned Paris BTW but she's the only one I could think of. I know you don't do it to get attention, that's obvious by just reading some of the posts..I know you all care so much about your chi's. Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah 

But like the other people, i would never dress Milo if he didnt like it. 

And, im wanting lots of cute jumpers for him, so hes warm in the winter....gonna be the coldest one we've had for 40years apparently :shock:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with everyone else. If my dogs got really stressed about it then I dont dress them. I had my vet tell me to put sweaters on my chi's in the winter becuase it gets too darn cold for them. Tequila is really the only one who stresses, but thats while I put the cloths on. As soon as its on she is back to normal. I usually dont put anything on her unless its cold and raining.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

The only way it's cruel is if you leave your pet unsupervised & they get all tangled up in the clothes or if it's too hot outside or if the clothing makes it difficult for them to walk ,move. These pups are like our babies & people dress their babies up in fancy clothes.I've had people on another board ( not a chiboard a crafts board ) say I'm mistreating my dogs I told them to go make a blanket for an animal shelter because there are plenty of suffering animals they could help :roll: Mine are not suffewring by any means.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Goliath goes mad for his sweaters, he LOVES to get dressed up.
In northern ontario where I live he has to wear two sweaters, a hat and boots in winter because a dog his size looses heat MUCH faster than say a short haired dog that weights 45 lbs and up. Though imo all short haired dogs need sweaters in cold weather, because they shiver from the cold.
During the summer I don't put clothes on him because its too warm and that would be ridiculous.
Inside during the winter though he will dress in at least a thin shirt or sweater to keep warm, because it may be warm in the house its still not tank top temperature and sweaters and pants are needed throughout the cold months.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> I told them to go make a blanket for an animal shelter because there are plenty of suffering animals they could help Mine are not suffewring by any means.


LOL way to go! I get a lot of grief for dressing my dogs, usually from 'big' dog groups. These are the same people though who dont view my dogs as 'real dogs'

If you dont mind I want to steal that line and use it on the next person who wants to accuse me of mistreating my animals just because I put a sweater on them.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> > I told them to go make a blanket for an animal shelter because there are plenty of suffering animals they could help Mine are not suffewring by any means.
> 
> 
> LOL way to go! I get a lot of grief for dressing my dogs, usually from 'big' dog groups. These are the same people though who dont view my dogs as 'real dogs'
> ...


No problem Angel the fact is for someone to accuse me of abusing my dogs made me madder than heck & I do crochet blankets for animal shelters I bet they don't  Oh it would be nice if I could spell suffering huh :lol:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

lol i didnt notice


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I only put sweaters and harnesses on "Chloe". The other two absolutely hate it! :roll: Bruiser will just lay down and not move. It stays pretty warm here in Okla. so really only put a sweater on Chloe when it is really cold outside. However, what I do have a problem with and I think is ridiculous are these celebrities who are putting wigs on their poor dogs and even hair extentions! :shock:


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

Same here! I wouldnt put Sammy in sweaters if he hated it, but he loves them cuz he knows they keep him warm and cozy :wink: after I take them off he will lay there and just smell it and then fall asleep on it  hes funny.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Wigs and hair extensions!?!?! You have to be kidding me!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

now wigs and hair extensions...thats disgraceful, and shows that there only using there dog as a fashion accessory :evil: :evil:


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

Prosephone said:


> Wigs and hair extensions!?!?! You have to be kidding me!


Yep..Nicole Richie (whom I love despite this) used to take her dog, Honey Child, to the salon with he and get her hair extensions the same color as hers...And I believe it was paris that put a wig on her baby but I think it was for halloween one year...Sad but true

But Nic doesn't do that anymore...She doesn't even dress them up


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, the wigs and hair extentions are just plain ridiculous. But I do love dressing Pedro, and he doesn't seem to mind. At first I just put stuff on him to keep him warm and he would fight a little when I was putting it on him. You know, biting at my fingers and stuff, but I think he thought I was playing. Now, when I get out one of his little sweaters or jammies he comes running to me and gets excited. I think it makes him feel cozy. And he just LOVES his carry bags. He knows that they mean "bye-bye". I take him with me everywhere I can. We have quite a few bags for him. Of course it doesn't help that I am a purse friek! lol


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE how you people treat your chi's as your kids...I think it's adorable...You put jammies on them you carry them...I can't wait to send my letter and I hope he says yes...I love the deep connection (as corny as that sounds) that you have with your pups..It just shows how much you care about them...Very cute


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep, everyone on here who has a chi, looks after it and treats it just like there own kid 

I will do the same when i get Milo

xxx


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Yep, everyone on here who has a chi, looks after it and treats it just like there own kid
> 
> I will do the same when i get Milo
> 
> xxx


aww that's really cute..Can't wait to see pics when you get him!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks  yeah well i went to see him when he was 12days old (last wednesday) and he was so small, didnt even have his eyes open! bless

But im hoping to see him either next week, or the week after.
The breeder is sending me some pics soon, so ill scan them and show everyone..i cant wait to see my little fella with his eyes open 8)


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

aww!!! Very cute...If you don't mind me asking, how much are you paying for him?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Im paying only £350, which is a great price i think, for a non kc registered puppy.

Both parents were viewable, he comes with full health check before he leaves and also comes with a pedigree  ive hit the jackpot with my Milo ccasion5:


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow that's definetly not bad. Well Goodluck


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

The only reason deano wears a coat ot jumper or t-shirt is to keep him warm. I don't really do it because i think its fashion - i just wana keep my baby warm.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw a picture of Torry Spelling in some Gossip Magazine holding her Bull Dog. The poor thing was wearing this ridiculous wig! :roll: I also saw a picture of the Osborne girl (cant think of her name) holding her newest dog. It looked like a pug...not sure. It was dyed pink! :shock: The latest craze in Hollywood no doubt. :roll:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I also heard that Nicole ritchie used to get hair extensions for her dogs to match hers. It costs like $2000 to do it and it only lasts a couple of weeks so you would have to do it again. :shock:


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Just because your chi doesn't like to wear a collar and leash, do you stop putting it on them? Same principle as clothes, they get used to it.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

chichime said:


> Just because your chi doesn't like to wear a collar and leash, do you stop putting it on them? Same principle as clothes, they get used to it.


Ohhh, that is the best point!! I was upset when I first started putting clothes on my Piña cuz she didn't like them but it's so cold up north here in the winter; she really needs to keep warm!

Does anyone keep Pjs on their Chi all night? I haven't left them on all night as I am afraid of anything happening (getting tangled up or whatnot). Piña sleeps in her crate. Am I being paranoid or should she be OK in her PJs all night while she is sleeping?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison wears PJs all night sometimes. He loves them.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think it's fun and cute dressing them up , but not 24/7 :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella has to have the clothes removed occasionally to groom herself.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Clothes for a reason yes...... but dressing up because they're cute, that's just silly. Humanizing an animal for your own selfish reasons is stupid. Coats are okay in the winter or rain as your dog comes from warm place to a really cold one. But why dressing them up inside? All you do is mess up their immune system. Chihuahuas are animals and I think we should respect them as such :wink: .


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> Clothes for a reason yes...... but dressing up because they're cute, that's just silly. Humanizing an animal for your own selfish reasons is stupid. Coats are okay in the winter or rain as your dog comes from warm place to a really cold one. But why dressing them up inside? All you do is mess up their immune system. Chihuahuas are animals and I think we should respect them as such :wink: .


I agree partly to your comment....but i dont see dressing them as to look cute as stupid nor selfish

I am planning to dress my little Milo up in a christmas Santa suit, and make christmas cards with it. So is that cruel?
I think not....were coming upto the festive season!!! *tis the season to be jolly tra la la la la la la la la* :wink: 

I think that, maybe if someone dressed there chi up who wasnt comfortable wearing clothes...but clothed them anyway, now thats selfish.
If the chihuahua screeched and was uncomfortable when clothed...but the owner still felt they wanted to keep the clothes on, now thats a different matter


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> Clothes for a reason yes...... but dressing up because they're cute, that's just silly. Humanizing an animal for your own selfish reasons is stupid. Coats are okay in the winter or rain as your dog comes from warm place to a really cold one. But why dressing them up inside? All you do is mess up their immune system. Chihuahuas are animals and I think we should respect them as such :wink: .


Sorry but in my house my dogs are my babies and I dress them to look cute if I want to & frankly they don't mind. They like the attention they get. I have no problems with my dogs that require me to stop treating them like babies. Isn't it alot better to treat them like babies rather than to ignore or abuse them ? Honestly I think you suggesting those of us that chose to dress our dogs to look cute are stupid crossed the line.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> I am planning to dress my little Milo up in a christmas Santa suit, and make christmas cards with it. So is that cruel?


No that's a bit of fun a couple of times a year. Besides I never used word cruel anyway. :wink: 
My Billy hates clothes, but has to put on a coat when it's really cold. And even then only when I know he's not gonna be running.



> I think that, maybe if someone dressed there chi up who wasnt comfortable wearing clothes...but clothed them anyway, now thats selfish.
> If the chihuahua screeched and was uncomfortable when clothed...but the owner still felt they wanted to keep the clothes on, now thats a different matter


How will you know if your dog likes it or not. he might not fight back, but that doesn't mean he loves dressing up and acting human :roll: . Animals get used to anything just to please their owners...... but I still don't think we should abuse that devotion. Dressing up your dog every day for no apparent reason is absolutely useless. And I'll never understand why.
Perhaps I won't understand because I never played with dolls as a child.... I liked cars :lol: . I still see my dog as a dog and respect him in that way. He's still wild in nature and I strongly believe that nature deserves respect.....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay... humans are born naked... and we wear clothes. Our parents dressed us when we were babies. Is that bad?

I never played with dolls when I was little, and I am not planning on having children, either. My chihuahuas are my babies. Madison loves wearing clothes. He runs over and gets super excited when he knows he is getting dressed in a shirt or a sweater. When Rylie is big enough, she will be dressed as well. I can't wait until I can find dresses, shirts, and sweaters that will fit her (she is barely a pound right now). These are my babies... I do not dress them to show them off, but it is a way to make them feel cute and special. It is not hurting them... they are spoiled rotten. Anyone who knows me knows that Madison is the most loving and sweet puppy, and everyone is so excited to get to know little Rylie.

Sandra, I think the Christmas card idea is adorable I am thinking about taking pictures of my babies infront of my Christmas tree this year in Santa hats for my cards.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> Isn't it alot better to treat them like babies rather than to ignore or abuse them ? Honestly I think you suggesting those of us that chose to dress our dogs to look cute are stupid crossed the line.


There's a huge difference between spoiling your dogs rotten and abusing them. I love my dogs to death, but there still are rules that they have to obey. Same with kids..... imagine you spoiled them and set no rules for them. They'd turn out nasty little children that nobody likes.
As I said, loving them is one thing, but treating them like human babies is something else.



> Okay... humans are born naked... and we wear clothes. Our parents dressed us when we were babies. Is that bad?


My point exactly, we ARE naked, dogs have a thing called fur. It is there for a reason. :wink: 



> Madison loves wearing clothes. He runs over and gets super excited when he knows he is getting dressed in a shirt or a sweater.


Of course he loves it. He loves the attention, not the fact that his owner put some cloths on his body :lol: .

Anyway, people will do what they will and dogs can't really talk. We all will do what we will in our houses and that's the beauty of democracy  . Different points of view.
It's just sad that people get the wrong idea about Chihuahuas. They are big dogs in small body with a mind of their own. They bark, they run, they dig their noses into smelly things, they even do Agility and obedience classes (like Billy :wink: ) with all the big dogs three times a week..... comes rain, comes sun they prove us that they are no different then any other dog. We just have to listen to them and respect their nature :wink: .


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well i have to agree with jessiegrl22

I find no problem in dressing up chis


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison has gone through obiedience classes, and his best friend is my friend's boxer, actually (and keep in mind Maddie weighs 4.5lbs). Madison is still treated like a "big dog." Rylie will be treated the same way, even though she will be even smaller than Madison when she is full grown (the way she is charting so far). 

Chihuahuas have short fur... they do get colder easier than most dogs... a shirt or a sweater on a chi is not a bad idea. Humans have hair on their heads... wearing hats isn't looked down upon. I keep my AC on pretty low in my apartment because I also have chinchillas so my chihuahuas like keeping warm in their clothes. 

My dogs still have rules to obey. Madison is smart and well behaved. My mom still gave me rules... just because you treat your dog as your child doesn't mean they don't have rules they have to obey.

There are way worse things than dressing your pets. Try going on petfinder.com . You will see dogs that have nothing. My dogs live wonderful lives with lots of love. If I want to dress my dogs it doesn't make me a bad or selfish, cruel person.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I think we all need to agree to disagree on this point. I was kindof worried when I saw this thread because I know this can be a very heated topic.

No one is right or wrong in this situation (my belief anyway) I personally dont see problems dressing your dogs up so long as it serves a purpose. Dressing them up in uncomfortable outfits I dont agree with. Sure I have little sun-dresses for Ginger when I take her out, and cute little jerseys for Tequila and Kylie when my favorit team plays (which serve no purpose at all), but there are some outfits that look uncomfortable and those i refuse to buy. I just dont see how it can be harmful to dress your dog, unless its horrible uncomfortable and it interfers with their walking. 

I can also see where someone wouldnt dare put cloths on their dogs. I know a couple animal behaviorists who are totally against it. They have the same belief that "a dog is a dog and a human is a human" so I do know where the other side of the argument comes from.

I am curious as to how dressing a dog up will effect their immune system. I never heard this before. I am not saying u are wrong, but I dont see how a sweater will harm them. If you have articles on that please share because I think we call all benifit from that.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm also curious about the immune system thing? :? I personally dont believe it is healthy for any small dog to wear a sweater in the house, unless of course you keep your thermostat on 65degress.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Mine just wear clothes and coats on trips out or if its cold they have never worn clothes around the house if there cold I turn the heating up lol - I treat mine as babies because they are just that - they are my babies and not my dogs - thats my perogative


----------



## surferchica1989 (Nov 1, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> I think we all need to agree to disagree on this point. I was kindof worried when I saw this thread because I know this can be a very heated topic.


This is why I said NOONE critisize or mention names...This was a thread for people to say their opinion and because I'm hopefully getting a chi and I was wondering what others thought about dressing up dogs...

So everyone please get back on topic before this thread gets closed...Don't mention names or anything just state your opinion and that's all...Thanks for everyone for replying BTW


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I wont mention names i dont agree with but i will say i do have a similar opinion to Ory&C and clare.
I grew up around big dogs and so therefore wasnt really into the whole dress up thing. 
Now I have romeo he will wear tops or jackets outside but also on a special occasion (where something special.. halloween xmas ect)
I do though seriously despise goggles- glasses- bikinis :shock: - ect and things that are just humilating. What dog needs a swimming costume lol theres no point!

My romeo will never wear clothes in the house but happily associates a jumper with going out! Yes he looks cute but my roo looks cute with or without lol Ive managed a dog without clothes and so if romeo never wore clothes then lol its not the end of the world.
But yes he does have his winter jacket- rain jacket- and hoodies that he does wear.

Regarding this comment "Okay... humans are born naked... and we wear clothes. Our parents dressed us when we were babies. Is that bad? "

We grew older and had the choice to decide - a chi/dog will never be able to voice its opinion as us humans do, evan when it gets older. It will never have the ability to speak how it feels therefore people have to speak for them- their owners. They rely on their owners to do what is best for them- and therefore with clothes I think people need to take a step back and think of the purpose behind the outfit. :wave:
And also, looking back i think most people will agree why did our parents put us in that? I cringe at some outfits my mum picked for me!


----------

